# New SOMA Juice?



## jamesdwebber (May 10, 2013)

In my quest for a new steel XL frame with a long reach that might not weigh more than my 2012 Karate Monkey, I've come across SOMA's redesign of their Juice.

Juice(29er Trail Hardtail) | SOMA Fabrications

I haven't seen anyone's perspectives on this frame. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

I don’t know about the new one, but I like my old brownstone juice.


----------



## erb16 (Oct 15, 2015)

I have a new Juice. Size large. Ordered it the day the frames were released. My LBS said the guy on the phone didnt even know the were available. I am really getting along with it. I tried to post pics of it a few days ago but couldn't figure it out.

I have it set up with a MRP 490mm a2c RockSolid fork, SLX M7000 crank, 32 Wolftooth oval, 20t cog. 2.2 Ikon tires. 750mm Thomson Trail carbon bars and Thomson 70mm stem. Thomson 410mm Elite seatpost.


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm also considering this bike and would love to see some in-the-flesh photos. The tire clearance, hta, sta, and reach look spot on for me.


----------



## erb16 (Oct 15, 2015)

I still cant get a pic uploaded from my S8+. Keep getting a message that says "file or upload failed".


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

erb16 said:


> I still cant get a pic uploaded from my S8+. Keep getting a message that says "file or upload failed".


Likely need to resize the photo, mtbr has ~2 mb file size upload limit. Pics on my S7 average 4-5mb.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

erb16 said:


> I still cant get a pic uploaded from my S8+. Keep getting a message that says "file or upload failed".


Hope you can resolve the issue, looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

the new dropout design looks much better. several people broke their frame near the dropout/ seat stay weld.

everything else looks like they just modernized it a bit, but I wish they could have tucked the chainstay length in just a little. I assume 440mm is the shortest length? They could have squeezed another 10mm out of that and allowed for a slammed 17" back end with a 32/20 gear.


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

Any update on this? Still eyeballing the frame and curious how she rides, looks, etc. Thanks!


----------



## IL8APEX (Apr 24, 2017)

I am browsing these as well... Thinking about a budget SS build. 

Found a '16 bike built up for a decent price, then realized I probably had enough good components laying around that a new frame wouldn't be that much more expensive.

Big differences between old and new: Slacker geometry, larger seat tube, internal dropper cable routing. I actually think I might prefer the geometry on the old bike, but don't have any opinions to go on.

I'd love to hear someone's riding impressions, especially from those that have ridden both.

-Tom


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Had the old model. Was a great bike on the trail, but getting to the trail on the flas, the bike bounced all over like a pogo stick. 

It was too weird to ignore so I sold it.

I ride a Vassago Verhauen now and it's 100% better.

I also have a SS steel gates belt driven road bike that rides smooth without this problem so it must have been the Soma frame. 

My guess the plate they use on the drive side chain stay was either stiffer or not as stiff as the non-drive side stay. Leading to some sort of imbalance in the rear of the bike.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

I had the new model for a while. In fact, I'll be selling a medium in a little bit (just too big for me). It handles well, but isn't quite as snappy as a frame with a shorter chainstay would be. 

I liked it, but it is pretty stiff in the rear end, resulting in a somewhat harsher ride feel than other frames I've owned. Stock comes with 135mm drop outs, and it's an extra ~$60 for 142 through axel drop outs, but they are available (Paragons don't fit-I tried). I don't think boost wheels or drop outs will work, but I could be wrong about that. 

Fit and finish on the frame are very nice, and it has well thought out routing for easy internal dropper post installation. I think it is a good mid-range frame. For an even cheaper option, the Salsa Timberjack frame retails for $450. It's alu, though, not steel.


----------



## Koin (Mar 7, 2012)

If you're still looking for opinions, I just got mine built up!

I haven't had the chance to get it on proper dirt, but around the city it feels great!

































The color looks better in person than in the pictures (usually is the case it seems) and I like that it's got a more mtb oriented seat tube size now. as well as dropper post routing. I think the older versions were 27.5mm seat tube diameter, while this one is 31.6mm. The stealth routing is nice too.

For a single speed or belt drive bike it would be great. I really like the sliding dropouts and that I don't have to readjust the brake just for moving the wheel a little bit. I think with some other brands you'd have to readjust the brake, some of them look like you'd have to do it any time you remove the rear wheel (unless you can always get it back into exactly the same position). I like how there are tensioner bolts at the dropouts too. Very easy to line up the rear wheel.

The fit feels fine to me (of course I'm not a bike journalist so I don't get to try out all the bikes), and the ride on pavement is pretty good. I've got a 780mm bar and 50mm stem.

Weaving in and out of traffic, I don't feel like the longer stays are any hindrance, but I'll reserve judgment for when I get some proper trail time though. I read a forum post that was counter to the "shorter stays are better" convention. Who knows. For now I know that I really like this how this bike turned out.

Hope that helps if you are still considering the new juice.


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

A local fast guy just transferred his parts to a new Juice. https://www.strava.com/activities/2352921135 (pic in the activity). Not my bike, but thought you might like the pic. His bike will certainly see the podium at a lot of races.


----------

